# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Эксперт: Цель червя Stuxnet - атомная электростанция в Бушере

## olejah

Немецкий эксперт по киберзащите промышленных систем Ральф Лангнер выяснил, что червь Stuxnet был создан с намерением поразить конкретную цель. Лангнер предполагает, что этой целью является атомная электростанция в Бушере (Иран). 

Напомним, что Stuxnet был обнаружен специалистами белорусской компании "ВирусБлокАда". Очень быстро стало понятно, что на этот раз антивирусники столкнулись с исключительно хитроумной вредоносной программой, явно созданной профессионалами. 

Так, червь распространялся через флеш-накопители при помощи неизвестной ранее уязвимости Windows и, к тому же, был подписан легальной цифровой подписью известной компании (а именно, Realtek). Выяснилось также, что, несмотря на столь эффективные возможности для распространения, Stuxnet интересуется исключительно системами контроля производственными процессами (SCADA), которые работают под управлением SIMATIC WinCC корпорации Siemens. 

Более пристальное изучение червя антивирусными специалистами выявило, что вредонос содержит ещё несколько эксплойтов, в том числе для так называемых уязвимостей нулевого дня. Эти уязвимости, использующиеся червём для распространения по локальным сетям, были обнаружены специалистами "Лаборатории Касперского", а также, независимо от них, экспертами Symantec. Одну из них в Microsoft уже успели устранить, выпустив соответствующую "заплатку" в начале этого месяца. 

Казалось бы, все эти свойства Stuxnet свидетельствуют в пользу гипотезы о том, что речь идёт о промышленном шпионаже. Однако Лангнер недавно обнаружил в коде червя ещё один весьма примечательный фрагмент. Оказалось, что Stuxnet на самом деле интересуется не всеми подряд системами SIMATIC WinCC, а лишь той, что настроена на работу с определённым программируемым логическим контроллером (ПЛК). При обнаружении именно этого "железа" червь внедряет в него особый код. 

Таким образом, очень дорогостоящий червь распространяется по многочисленным компьютерам мира с единственным намерением — найти одну конкретную цель. Очевидно, что для атакующих эта цель имеет особую важность. Очевидно и то, что с атакой долго тянуть нельзя, ведь рано или поздно червь будет обнаружен и исследован. 

В связи этим Лангнер предположил, что червь уже, скорее всего, достиг цели. И высказал гипотезу, что этой целью является Бушерская АЭС в Иране. Хотя долгожданный запуск этой станции официально состоялся 21 августа, работу она так и не начала. Вскоре появились признания со стороны высокопоставленных иранских чиновников о том, что к АЭС до сих пор свозится топливо, и задержка вызвана якобы жаркими погодными условиями. 

В поддержку гипотезы Лангнера говорят также несколько косвенных фактов, а именно: широкое распространение Stuxnet в Иране и близлежащих странах и игнорирование иранскими атомщиками вопросов киберзащиты. Для иллюстрации второго факта Лангнер приводит скриншот с просроченным WinCC на Бушерской АЭС, а также даёт ссылку на одну из заражённых страничек сайта российского "Атомстройэкспорта", занимавшегося постройкой реактора.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## valho

Посмотрел комменты на том ресурсе и ссылку:



> ЗАО «Атомстройэкспорт» (ЗАО АСЭ) – ведущая инжиниринговая компания Госкорпорации «Росатом» по строительству объектов ядерной энергетики за рубежом. В настоящее время  Атомстройэкспорт является компанией, выполняющей контракты по сооружению, в том числе «под ключ»,  одновременно пяти атомных энергоблоков за рубежом и, кроме того,  единственным предприятием этого профиля,  обладающим  референтными блоками АЭС нового поколения (Тяньваньская АЭС в Китае).


Нашёл этот JS  :Smiley:  оказывается там была реклама виагры и ещё какой то экплоит впридачу, тока чёт его не нашёл  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

> Непредвиденные проблемы возникли на первой иранской атомной электростанции в Бушере, открытие которой должно состояться через несколько дней.
> 
> Как сообщает агентство Associated Press, персональные компьютеры работников АЭС были атакованы компьютерным вирусом Stuxnet.
> 
> В Тегеране признали наличие проблемы и заявили, что команда специалистов действительно проверяет несколько компьютеров на предмет уничтожения вредоносной программы. При этом утверждается, что "серьезного ущерба системе нанесено не было".
> 
> Отметим, что Stuxnet был обнаружен и на других промышленных объектах в Иране. Министр промышленности Исламской республики Махмуд Лиаи заявил, что заражены около 30 тысяч компьютеров по всей стране, и речь идет о спланированной атаке.
> 
> Однако эксперты сомневаются, что речь идет о преднамеренном нападении на Иран. Ранее компьютерный вирус был обнаружен и в других азиатских странах – Индии, Пакистане и Индонезии.
> ...


top.rbc.ru/incidents/26/09/2010/472179.shtml
Тю...

----------

